# supprimer une application



## cillab (2 Novembre 2010)

bonjour à tous
 voila j'ai telecharger une application gratuite( paris match) je voudrais la supprimer,car trop de pub à mon gout aprés la syncro je tombe sur les applications,
mais pas de corbeille avez vous la solution merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (2 Novembre 2010)

sur l'iphone, appui long sur l'application jusqu'à ce que les icones gigotent dans tous les sens et qu'une croix apparaisse en haut à gauche de chaque icone.
Toucher la croix pour supprimer l'application


----------



## subsole (2 Novembre 2010)

Pour supprimer l'application définitivement du Mac et/ou éviter quelle se réinstalle "seule" si l'on oublie de la décocher de la liste de synchro:
iTunes => (colonne de gauche) Apps => clique et tire l'application jusque dans la corbeille du mac, ou  va dans iTunes=> Édition => Supprimer .


----------



## cillab (2 Novembre 2010)

grand merci à vous oh puits de sciences,CA MARCHE merci encore


----------

